# St Winefride’s hospital - Cardiff



## sheep2405 (Aug 11, 2010)

Took a trip round Cardiff with VW, Petzl and Jonas, had a good walk round the outside then, had a chat with the nice security, then took a wander around the inside, well what can I say, amazing buildings with a very stunning marble church up on the first floor.

Part of the hospital was raped by certain people but the rest intact.


It occupies a prime spot in one of Cardiff’s most sought-after areas – yet for the past three years its only residents have been weeds, a fox and the occasional film crew.

Residents in Pontcanna have raised concerns about the site of the former St Winefride’s and Jane Hodge nursing homes, which were closed three years ago to make way for a housing development.

Neighbours on Conway Road have reported seeing people coming and going from the site, and expressed fears that the unoccupied historic buildings could become home to squatters.

The £4.5m site is owned by city property developer David Loosemore, whose proposal for a 120-apartment gated community and 60-bed nursing home was approved last March, despite some residents’ objections.

The plans had originally been drawn up before demand for apartments plunged during the credit crunch, and yesterday Mr Loosemore said he had no comment to make on the scheme’s progress.

He said people coming and going from the site may have been film crews who had been given permission to use the area.

Dr Alan Lane, a Cardiff University lecturer who lives on Conway Road, said he was concerned about the effect that being unused would have on the site’s historic buildings.

Several of the buildings are of local historical interest and were key to the successful application for Conway Road to be given status as a conservation area.

They include the red-brick Lindens building, which dates back to the late 19th Century, and the 1930s St Winefride’s building itself which was owned and run by more than 60 years by the Sisters of the Sacred Hearts of Jesus and Mary.

He said: “There’s a concern that there are locally listed buildings of architectural significance.

“The Lindens was one of the grounds for the conservation area status and the St Winefride’s hospital building, even though some people don’t like it, certainly figures in the Conservation Area designation, as well as the overall Victorian character.”

Dr Lane was a supporter of the plans for 128 apartments put forward by Loosemore Home, arguing that the plans preserved the historic buildings.

He said he hoped the proposals would not be scrapped in favour of a development of houses that would require the demolition of all the existing buildings.

Land Registry records show that Mr Loosemore finally bought the site for £4.5m in January this year.

A price of £6.6m had previously been agreed for the site in 2008.


----------



## tommo (Aug 11, 2010)

from the other pics vw had this places looks really good i did think it was wrecked first of all but like u said only a small part has been damaged, the rest looks ok, nice one sheep


----------



## Cardiff1927 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Security*

Sheep, I wish I had 'bumped' into the nice security when I was there.... Where was he located?


----------

